
NLP’s generalization problem, and how researchers are tackling it - jonbaer
https://thegradient.pub/frontiers-of-generalization-in-natural-language-processing/
======
vstuart
See prior posting
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824798)

